# nova extreme/canopy



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a canopy but the lighting fixture i have, the nova t-5 extreme says that i cant use a canopy.. is that just because of the heat? I was wondering if i could put holes where the fans are for ventalation and still have the canopy?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The Canopy MAY not fit over the fixture


----------



## christianjock07 (Dec 23, 2006)

As Keri stated the fixture may not fit in the canopy. However, I've been researching Nova Extremes for the past few days and there is a retrofit Nova Extreme kit you could get that would work for your canopy. Perhaps this could be an option?

Just some FYI.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishnewb1 said:


> I have a canopy but the lighting fixture i have, the nova t-5 extreme says that i cant use a canopy.. is that just because of the heat? I was wondering if i could put holes where the fans are for ventalation and still have the canopy?


Oh and also, I have tried this exact thing with a 8X65W PC fixture and it fit fine but even with holes drilled for the fans it got way too hot and I had to remove the canopy.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

ohh really so what is the difference for the retrofit kit that makes it not over heat? And where do you purchase that kit?


----------



## christianjock07 (Dec 23, 2006)

The differences between a fixture and retrokit is this. The fixture everything is built into one unit, while the retrokit you would have each bulb/ballast individual. There is no fixture surrounding the lighting and you would attach the reflectors/mogul directly to the canopy. The nova extreme utilizes T5 lighting which in itself puts out very minimal heat. By using retro's you could put your fans into the sides of your canopy if you choose and a fixture wouldn't inhibit the airflow. A good fan setup would include 1 fan sucking the air into the canopy and another fan on the opposite side sucking the air out.


I hope this help. You can pick up T5 retrokit from pretty much any online lighting supplier. I will not name any directly on the forum because I'm unsure of the policy of linking outside companies. However, you can just google or yahoo "nove extreme light" and it will pull up plenty of suppliers you can pick and choose from.


Good luck.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

dang i dont want to do that since i already have purchased the fixture and i dont want to take it apart.

thanks for the help though.


----------

